# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Software Discussion >  New dungeon creation software

## shawno

I have developed a new program called Dungeon Maker which is for creating and printing out dungeon maps for D&D and other RPG's. I designed it to be easy to use so you can whip up some maps very quickly without having to spend a lot of time learning the program. Right now the tile sets are little limited (I am a programmer, not an artist), but it is designed so you edit the existing tilesets or use your own tilesets. Try it out and let me know what you think.

Edit: Forgot to add the link:
http://www10.caro.net/dsi/DungeonMaker/

----------


## Ramah

Should there be a link or an attachment with this?

----------


## Redrobes

Nice one - well done.

and welcome to the guild too.

----------


## shawno

Thanks. As I said, the mapper is a little primitive right now, so let me know what features you would like to see.

----------


## JackalDud2

I know this was a long time ago, but I used to have this program, unfortunately only a few years after I started using it, I had to reformat my hard drive and forgot to make a copy of it so I could keep using it. I have been hunting for for a while now and stumbled upon a reddit post of someone in a similar position. Also unfortunately, the url the program should be at is a 404. Do you still happen to have a copy of it? If so, I would love to use it again. It's the most perfect and easy to use mapper for my group currently.

----------


## Mouse

It looks like Shawno was last logged into the Guild in September 2010, so I don't know if he will respond to you.

Maybe someone else can help here?

I did a quick search on the name of the software and came up with this:

http://dungeonmaker.sourceforge.net/

Is that the same thing, or is it unrelated?

----------


## Falconius

There are also some other software options.  There was a guy working on a web based mapping program here a few months ago that was simple but pretty good. https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...ad.php?t=38159

----------


## JackalDud2

That's not it, but that is the closest I've seen so far. I'll be using it while I'm looking for the one shawno made. Thanks for bringing that one to my attention.

----------

